# Allergic to Rats? This Might Be A Solution....



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

While restocking my supply of Green Mush on PureFormula's website, I came across this product and found it to be interesting, especcially since it mentions rats specifically!.....
Animal Dander 1 oz (30 ml) Liquid by Apex Energetics $16.50
http://www.pureformulas.com/animal-dander-1-oz-by-apex-energetics.html

Here is what the site says about the product:
For sensitivities to the dander present on animal hair. For relief of acute symptoms which can occur after exposure. Also promotes desensitization to specific animal danders such as cat, rat, mouse, and dog, as well as to wool and fur.

For temporary relief of: 
Upper respiratory congestion 
Sneezing 
Skin rash 
Itchiness 
Other symptoms associated with allergies to animal hair and dander 

Ingredients:
ANIMAL DANDER (MIX), HUMAN DANDER, FUR (MIX), DOG (HAIR), CAT (HAIR), WOOL, RABBIT DANDER, CAT DANDER, GUINEA PIG DANDER, RAT DANDER, MOUSE DANDER, PIG DANDER 4C 6C 9C 12C 15C 20C 30C 
HISTAMINUM 9C 
ALLIUM CEPA 3C 
SCROPHULARIA NODOSA 4C 
ARSENICUM IODATUM 7C 9C 12C 
SILICEA 12X


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow~! I didn't know people could be allergic to rats. Learn something new every day.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow I wouldnt think they would have a specific product to remedy allergies like that! Cool!


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

I wouldn't use that stuff. As a Biologist, I learned that the easiest/safest way, *depending on how allergic you are*, is to digest the dander itself. The problem with this product is if you re allergic to all those different types of dander you can have a severe allergic reaction because you may be allergic to one of them more than others. 

You have to work one by one and with permission of a Doctor! I can't believe they are making this. You can lick your hands after petting the animal and ingest the dander for free! And that's how you can reverse an allergy or make it less severe.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't know that either~! This forum is great for learning things~!


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Very interesting! I am allergic to my ratties...so would this work?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I Too would be afraid to take that. Not with out Dr supervision anyway.


----------

